# No discussion of the Woman's March?



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lots of people marched in Melaque and also La Manzanilla


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Not to mention Washington DC 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/womens-march-on-washington-a-sea-of-pink-hatted-protesters-vow-to-resist-donald-trump/2017/01/21/ae4def62-dfdf-11e6-acdf-14da832ae861_story.html?utm_term=.211b1b22f3eb

500,000 Women Swamp Washington For Anti-Trump Protest March - Live Feed | Zero Hedge

(Here comes the controversial tag)


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

A friend sent the following email to me to lighten up the mood:

Picture of the new POTUS standing at the window looking out on the YUGE crowd of women shaking signs and fists at him, to which he says: "I guess I'm even more of a chick magnet than I realized".


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> Picture of the new POTUS standing at the window looking out on the YUGE crowd of women shaking signs and fists at him, to which he says: "I guess I'm even more of a chick magnet than I realized".


Maybe I'm just not in the mood, but I find him far more alarming than funny. Reminds me of a egotistical, misogynistic, drunken slob in some fancy nightclub who thinks he's God's gift to women--- but Trump doesn't even drink, he's just naturally that way. Worrisome indeed.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Agreed. But my appreciation of the joke was based on the man's firms belief that he *IS* "a chick magnet", si?
Hopefully, his job tenure will be short.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Going off topic for a moment...

- I thought Mattis - his sec of defense - needed a special exemption to assume that role before being retired for 10 years. What ever happened with that ?
- How we doing with those tax audits which were keeping him from releasing his returns ?
- Where do we stand with those conflict of interest issues ?
- Isn't he still involved in some 75 or so legal proceedings ?
- Why aren't these things brought up everyday by the press / democrats ?

I believe Trump's downfall is going to be his inability to take criticism. That is scary enough in itself - but the world leaders who come to realize that - and stroke his ego - they are going to play him bad. IMHO.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought political discussions were prohibited here, especially if they're not about Mexico


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Anonimo said:


> I thought political discussions were prohibited here, especially if they're not about Mexico


Sorry - I would delete my post if I could - but if a mod wants to delete it I'm fine with that.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> I thought political discussions were prohibited here, especially if they're not about Mexico


Political discussions are allowed, as long as contributors stay within the general rules of the forum.

Threads that have no connection to Mexico belong in the La Chatarrería. Sometimes thread topics change enough that it can be unclear whether they belong in La Chat or in the general Mexico section. That may be the case with this thread.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Gatos said:


> Going off topic for a moment...
> 
> - I thought Mattis - his sec of defense - needed a special exemption to assume that role before being retired for 10 years. What ever happened with that ?
> 
> ...


I actually have a theory that it won't be all that bad, because Trump's own party will see that he is impeached before too much time passes. The right wing of his party would breathe a lot easier with Pence as president, and enough Democrats would surely join in to send Trump back to the reality-impaired ozone from which he came--screaming (or tweeting) "UNFAIR MEDIA! ALL LIES! MAKE AMERICA MINE AGAIN!" all the way home. 

And then we'll have Pence. For better or worse. 

.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Oops! For some reason, I thought We were on the Trump thread, the one in La Chatarreria. Sorry, all!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TurtleToo said:


> Oops! For some reason, I thought We were on the Trump thread, the one in La Chatarreria. Sorry, all!


Quite understandable, since it's impossible to unlink this worldwide women's march from its cause. Be it Washington, Sydney, Berlin or dozens of other cities, there's only one fella that's the object of their outrage.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Gatos said:


> Going off topic for a moment...
> 
> - I thought Mattis - his sec of defense - needed a special exemption to assume that role before being retired for 10 years. What ever happened with that ?
> - How we doing with those tax audits which were keeping him from releasing his returns ?
> ...


They are. Every day.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Gatos said:


> Not to mention Washington DC
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/womens-march-on-washington-a-sea-of-pink-hatted-protesters-vow-to-resist-donald-trump/2017/01/21/ae4def62-dfdf-11e6-acdf-14da832ae861_story.html?utm_term=.211b1b22f3eb
> 
> ...


The march in DC was a refreshing change from the previous day, when the city resembled a war-zone. This is a picture I took mid-afternoon.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe it had something to do with the sex of the majority of participants? (grin)


----------

